# First Quadsuit



## Alerion (Feb 6, 2012)

I want to try and make a quadsuit that will hopefully look like this when it is done. http://images.wikia.com/zoids/images/5/54/MurasameLiger.jpg

I know it's a lot of work but that's beside the point. I have been looking, for a few days now, for a front foot tutorial. I was wondering if someone could help give me some suggestions on materials and a good basic idea of how to make the feet.

I have also been looking for a head tutorial and how to connect the head to the neck. I have tried asking some quadsuit makers but they never respond, so I came here looking for help.


----------



## morphology (Feb 6, 2012)

Have you made a regular fursuit before?  You probably know this already, but quadsuits basically take everything about fursuits and double the difficulty, cost, and time.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 7, 2012)

I think there's a video of a Zoids quad on youtube, but it wasn't for wear. You could probably get away with using foam, lycra or styrene and/or funfoam for the armor.


----------



## Alerion (Feb 8, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I think there's a video of a Zoids quad on youtube, but it wasn't for wear. You could probably get away with using foam, lycra or styrene and/or funfoam for the armor.



I know the material I will use in the end. I just don't know what to use to make the base.


----------

